# Piscifun rods under $60!



## Jim (Nov 7, 2018)

Piscifun baitcasting rods under $60 to your door. 10% off in addition to that(click the coupon). Decent reviews to boot!
Tinboats.net member onthewater102 recently did a review on the reel, and now you can match it with a perfect rod for under $60. Many rod sizes to choose from. Use as your primary, backup, or gift one to the person just getting started in fishing.

Amazon Link: https://amzn.to/2F9Z7CM


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2018)

Using this code: 15PFKE7X and the coupon, I picked up a 7'2 Heavy for $50.14 delivered. I will put it through the ringer when it gets here.


----------

